# Sinonim pentru "foarte urât"



## Francelho

Bună! Caut un sinonim de la limba populară pentru ”foarte urât” --fără să vreau să ofensez nimeni--. Am găsit cuvintele ”_nasol_”, ”_hidos_” și ”_hâd_”, dar nu știu dacă sunt cuvinte cunoscute de toată lumea. Mulțumesc!

_Ești nasol! Când ai născut, medicul t-a lansat în aer și a spus: ”Dacă zboară, e un liliac”!_

--Vă rog, corectați greșeli românei mea--


----------



## metaphrastes

*Salut!

URÂT *adj., s. 1. adj. (arg.) nasol. (Ce fată ~!) 2. adj. diform, hidos, hâd, monstruos, pocit, respingător, schimonosit, slut, strâmb, *(pop. și fam.) bocciu, scălâmb, scălâmbăiat,* (reg.) pâcleș, (Mold.) balcâz, (Mold. și Transilv.) pogan, (înv.) grozav, (fam.) șui. (O ființă ~.) 3. adj. deformat, desfigurat, pocit, schimonosit, slut, sluțit, strâmb, strâmbat, urâțit, (reg.) stropșit, zgâmboit, (Mold.) șonțit. (O față ~ din cauza ...) 4. adj. v. inestetic. 5. adj. v. înnorat. 6. adj. v. mizerabil. 7. adj. v. nefavorabil. 8. adj. v. neplăcut. 9. adj. defavorabil, nefavorabil, neplăcut, prost, rău. (A făcut o impresie ~.) 10. adj. v. condamnabil. 11. s. v. plictiseală.
Dicționar de sinonime, siveco (_see dexonline.ro for more dictionary entries_)

*(*additional citations edited out by moderator)


----------



## naicul

"Nasol" este un termen argotic. Depinzând de context, îl poți folosi sau poți alege un sinonim. 
Probabil aș prefera "_hâd_" în contextul de mai sus:
_Ești hâd! Când te-ai născut, medicul te-a aruncat în aer și a spus: ”Dacă zboară, e liliac”!_

Dintre variantele propuse de metaphrastes ai putea alege _bocciu_.


----------



## irinet

Bună,

Totuşi nu înțeleg cum ai putea să spui cuiva că e 'foarte urât' (fizic?) fără să-l jigneşti?

_Doar dacă e vreo glumă_, atunci e altceva, şi doar aşa ar funcționa 'nasol' aici. '_O situație urâtă_, de exemplu, _poate fi 'nasoală_'.

De aceea, cred că ar fi mai bine să ne oferi un *context mai larg* în care doreşti să foloseşti acest sinonim, fiindcă nu cred că o listă de sinonime scoase din dicționar te poate ajuta în vreun fel.

Din câte ştiu eu, de exemplu, '_scălâmbăiat_' este un adjectiv care înseamnă '_obraznic_' (naughty), '_fără stare_', prin urmare nu poate fi sinonimul căutat de tine.
Iar 'bocciu' e jignitor. Iar 'hâd' nu e folosit în adresări directe, mai degrabă aş folosi "hidos".

Şi aş mai folosi o interogație retorică pentru citatul oferit de tine dacă este vorba de furie:

_"Nu te vezi cât de urât/hidos eşti?!"_


----------



## Francelho

Atunci, _hidos_ și _hâd_ ar fi cuvintele cele mai folosite. Nu e posibil să numim cineva _nasol? _


----------



## farscape

Fără contextul în care vrei să foloseşti o sintagmă care să nu jignească şi să exprime „foarte urât” e cam greu să te ajutăm... 

_Nasol_ e antonimul lui _mişto_ şi are foarte multe înţelesuri care transcend aparenţa fizică. Mă mir că unele dicţionare îl consideră încă „argotic’’.

Dacă spun „Mihai e un tip mişto” vreau să că comunic că Mihai e un om de treabă, cu care mă pot înţelege sau care face lucruri frumoase şi nu faptul că arată bine fizic. La fel şi cu nasol, dacă spun „asta e o treabă nasoală’’ înseamnă că mă refer la o situaţie (treabă) dificilă, sau defavorabilă celor prezenţi la discuţie.

În concluzie, ne trebuie contextul şi dacă mă gândesc bine, nu cred că e vreo limbă pe pământ în care poţi să-i spui cuiva că e hâd/bocciu şi să nu-l (n-o) jigneşti 

Later,
f.


----------



## naicul

@farscape: Dacă _mişto _e argou, nu văd de ce _nasol_ ar fi altfel.

Cât despre discuția despre cât de jignitor este să îi spui cuiva că e urât/hâd/hidos, depinde de context. Dacă mergi la un spectacol de stand-up comedy te poți aștepta să fii luat peste picior. Gluma din textul original mă duce cu gândul la acel tip de umor care se poate întâlni în asemenea spectacole.


----------



## farscape

naicul said:


> @farscape: Dacă _mişto _e argou, nu văd de ce _nasol_ ar fi altfel.



 @naicul: amândoua cuvintele au ieşit de mult din sfera "argoticului" (opinia mea) şi DEX-urile are trebui să se actualizeze mai repede 

f.


----------



## jimmyy

farscape said:


> @naicul: amândoua cuvintele au ieşit de mult din sfera "argoticului" (opinia mea) şi DEX-urile are trebui să se actualizeze mai repede
> 
> f.



Cred ca există o nuanță între treptele argou si DEX.
Eu consider ca "nasol" nu e argou dar e limbaj informal. E sigur că nu este formal. La fel și cu "mișto"


----------

